# Andros Springs



## aukevisser (Dec 7, 2006)

Andros Springs
I am looking for a photo of the tanker "Andros Springs".
Built in 1956 by Harima Zosensho, Aioi Japan, 23.232 brt.
Owner was Rio Cuarto Cia SA, Monrovia.
1960 sold to Macoceana Cia Nav. Liberia,renamed "KISSAVOS".
Any help is appreciated.
Auke Visser.


----------

